# Paris Open 2018 on October 6 - 7, 2018 in Paris, France



## Bence Barát (Jul 13, 2018)

The Paris Open 2018 will take place on October 6 - 7, 2018 in Paris, France. Check out the Paris Open 2018 website for more information and registration.

Continue reading...


----------

